# ID Card - EIDA Centres



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Been told to get a card whilst the centres are not busy. I have checked the website and unsuprisingly (as the media have previously reported) the links don't work. These links include, booking an appointment, filling an application in online and the location of the centres.

Can anyone tell me where the nearest is as I can't find it on the website. I am media/internet city/marina area. Also all I need is my passport and a bit of cash? Can I also take someone elses so I can do a group of peoples to save them a bit of time or does everyone need to be present. I know a company can pay for this to be arranged but is me on my tod ok?

Thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anybody got this card ?? - i do not know of one person who has bothered with them??


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

I was told I need to do it at EIDA center in Knowledge village but haven't bothered myself to do it.

Everyone needs to be present since they will take a picture of you as well as your fingerprints


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I know one person who has it - and he said he has not used it for anything *AT ALL*.

I personally have not been bothered to get it as I've never been asked for it. When asked for an ID I simply present my drivers' license, labour card (JAFZA) or passport. And will continue to do so, unless I am forced to get the Emirates ID


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Hmmm, my thought was not to bother but been told that the company will be asking for details when I go back to work so I might as well get one done. I don't have a driving licence here yet (not got around to it) and work has my labour card. 

If there is one in Knowledge Village I can walk, any specifics?
Thanks again


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Has anybody got this card ??


I have one... 

In July , I was in town for 2 weeks planning get the work & residence VISA, bank accounts, etc and etc done before the move. Got everything very quickly so invested 4 hours to wait and got the ID done as well.

Well... it took 4 weeks for the card to arrive and haven't been asked for it once.

I know a lot of people who have been in Dubai for a while and not bother to get it done yet.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's one in Al Barsha next to the petrol station on the road between Al Khail Road and Sheikh Zayed Road. Wasn't busy when I went in, unfortunately I forgot that I didn't have my passport on me so wasted my time completely.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I personally wouldnt bother. No one is asking for it just yet. It is just a way to get the locals to register and to make extra money.
Try Al Barsha though, it should be better and is supposed to be quite quick.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I thought all expats were supposed to have ID cards by the end of this year?

I haven't organised mine yet as my residency visa needs to be renewed in December and ID cards are only valid for as long as your visa. No way am I going do that twice in one year.
-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I thought all expats were supposed to have ID cards by the end of this year?
> 
> I haven't organised mine yet as my residency visa needs to be renewed in December and ID cards are only valid for as long as your visa. No way am I going do that twice in one year.
> -


Yes, we are. If I remember correctly, the deadline is 31st December. I've been meaning to get mine before the mad rush but so far laziness has prevailed and have yet to even fill in the form that I downloaded 6 months ago.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Yes, we are. If I remember correctly, the deadline is 31st December. I've been meaning to get mine before the mad rush but so far laziness has prevailed and have yet to even fill in the form that I downloaded 6 months ago.


The deadline keeps getting extended and to be honest I am changing employers again next month so i wont bother until I am sure!!!
I honestly think they will extend it again.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> I personally wouldnt bother. No one is asking for it just yet. It is just a way to get the locals to register and to make extra money.
> Try Al Barsha though, it should be better and is supposed to be quite quick.


I know most people don't have them but I have *'been told' *to get one and since its not busy I might as well. 

I'll look up Al Barsha, thanks for that. Don't fancy what might become a bun fight when they _eventually _do decide to strictly enforce it


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I know someone who had it done. But then when he had to go through some legal procedures and presented the ID card as proof of identity, they said it wasn't enough and he still needed to show them his passport. So, in my opinion, this is just another money-making exercise by the authorities.

I will wait till my visa is renewed again and will probably get one done at that time. That's not going to happen until 2011 and judging from the posts out here, I'm guessing they will extend the deadline as not many people have gotten the cards yet.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I have enough ID over here and wont be doing it until forced.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh my god.......I went to get the ID today. No problem except they charge you for whatever your visa states. I went to get a one year one and because mine is for 3 I didn't have enough money. Stress over after walking to petrol station to get more money to pay for 3 yrs. (adds up!) 
Ok I spent one and half hours there getting it. No problem.
My main objection is that although they told me it would take 10 days (and they will ring me for delivery address) I was not convinced.
30..yes *30 text messages *later told me it would be ready to collect in 3 days, same message everytime. Great......please stop texting me!!!! I've have over 40 messages now saying the same thing!! 
AAAarrrggghhhh, every 5 minutes I get a new one


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> Oh my god.......I went to get the ID today. No problem except they charge you for whatever your visa states. I went to get a one year one and because mine is for 3 I didn't have enough money. Stress over after walking to petrol station to get more money to pay for 3 yrs. (adds up!)
> Ok I spent one and half hours there getting it. No problem.
> My main objection is that although they told me it would take 10 days (and they will ring me for delivery address) I was not convinced.
> 30..yes *30 text messages *later told me it would be ready to collect in 3 days, same message everytime. Great......please stop texting me!!!! I've have over 40 messages now saying the same thing!!
> AAAarrrggghhhh, every 5 minutes I get a new one


This just sealed the deal for me then! Like Stewart, I am NOT going to get one until I am forced to!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> This just sealed the deal for me then! Like Stewart, I am NOT going to get one until I am forced to!


Having to pay for it my entire visa, sealed the deal for me.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Can't you guys expense it to your company ? It is a government requirement thus you shouldn't have to bear the cost.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ccr said:


> Can't you guys expense it to your company ? It is a government requirement thus you shouldn't have to bear the cost.


I don't know about the others but I'm just too lazy!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I don't know about the others but I'm just too lazy!


OK, understand. That's a different reason...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They make expensing anything so difficult, so as to make sure that no one will even bother and just eat the charges!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ccr said:


> Can't you guys expense it to your company ? It is a government requirement thus you shouldn't have to bear the cost.


No good when you work for yourself... 
-


----------

